# Parlante de teclado yamaha vibra demasiado con los graves



## medicogenio (Oct 29, 2007)

Hola amigos de forosdeelectronica. Espero puedan ayudarme de alguna forma.
Tengo un teclado yamaha PSR e303, tiene 2 parlantes de 12 cm, (2,5 W + 2,5 W). resulta que con las teclas mas bajas (desde el do1 hasta el mi 2), vibra demasiado uno de los parlantes. por lo que debo tocarlo a menor volumen. El sonido se escucha bien, pero asociado a esta vibracion bastante molesta.

Tiene solucion?,
Puedo intentar algo?

Por favor ayudenme, necesito que esto suene mejor

De antemano, gracias!


----------



## Dano (Oct 29, 2007)

Necesito más información.

Lo usaste mucho tiempo al maximo de volumen?
Esta rajada la suspención?

Saludos


----------



## Leo Musicorp (Ene 2, 2008)

A las preguntas de Dano le sumo: te paso de pronto? o fue incrementandose el ruido de a poco?

   Estos parlantitos suelen estar ubicados mirando hacia arriba y con una rejilla de plastico que esta interconstruida en la misma carcaza, lo mas probable es que se te haya introducido alguna basura por la rejilla que queda sobre el parlante y eso es lo que vibra, como primera medida te recomiendo que revises eso, abriendo la carcaza y desatornillando el dicho parlante, de paso te fijas como esta la suspension del mismo.
   Espero que te sirva.


----------

